# Reds/Trout.



## Roudy Redneck (Mar 31, 2013)

Me and a few buddys killed the reds and trout in santa rosa sound wade fishing. The water is perfect. We started catching catching them around 6:00 with live shrimp.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice. That's a good looking trout.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Good job guys.

Greg


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Good deal man this makes me feel a lol better about the tourney Saturday


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jmunoz said:


> Good deal man this makes me feel a lol better about the tourney Saturday


Me too...thanks.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice fish!!! time for me to start hitting the water after work!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice mess


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice! Looks like i need to start hitting the grass. Thanks for posting :shifty::thumbup:




Scott


----------



## Roudy Redneck (Mar 31, 2013)

Your welcome guys, we have been catching them on shrimp on the bot5om or free lined.


----------



## STADICMANIC (May 10, 2013)

Looks like a very productive day !!


----------

